# Pogorelich's new recording



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Lukewarm reviews so far.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Portamento said:


> Lukewarm reviews so far.


One's own ears are the best judgment.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Here's one, I think not too conventional and a good read 
https://www.npr.org/sections/decept...lichs-first-album-in-21-years?t=1566541795687


----------



## Rubens (Nov 5, 2017)

This website shows some ratings, but no reviews yet:

https://rateyourmusic.com/release/a...onatas-opp-54-and-78-piano-sonata-no-2-op-36/


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

I haven't read the reviews yet, but I'm buying it.


----------



## Rubens (Nov 5, 2017)

Pogo will always have his own niche. Nevermind that the niche is getting smaller each passing year because of the consistently bad reviews, he'll always have a few loyal fans here and there. He's like Steven Seagal.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2019)

I thought Pogolerich's first recordings were killer, then he gradually degenerated into an idiosyncratic mess. I don't find myself too interested in his comeback.


----------



## chu42 (Aug 14, 2018)

Baron Scarpia said:


> I thought Pogolerich's first recordings were killer, then he gradually degenerated into an idiosyncratic mess. I don't find myself too interested in his comeback.


He was idiosyncratic before, but not a mess. Compare the Schumann Toccata from his prime with his rendition in 2016. It's not awful but it's a far cry from what he was technically capable of earlier and the fact that he has to rely on sheet music on an 8-page piece that he's been playing for years...rather depressing if you ask me. And he's barely in his 60s...


----------



## BiscuityBoyle (Feb 5, 2018)

Imagine how much easier his life and career would be had he never discovered Glenn Gould. With his looks and pianistic gifts he could be the perfect Slavic piano superstar, happy to just play Rachmaninoff without having to pretend to be an "intellectual."


----------

